
Ask HN: Is it OK to post on HN references to articles which require subscription? - dmitryame
I personally find it very annoying when someone posts a reference to an article which requires a subscription in order to be able to read it. A typical example is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wsj.com
It&#x27;s great that some subscribe to WSJ, I would imagine that the majority does not. Should HN guidelines include a suggestion to only post references to articles that can be opened without registering?
======
steanne
from the faq:

It's ok to post stories from sites with paywalls that have workarounds.

In comments, it's ok to ask how to read an article and to help other users do
so. But please don't post complaints about paywalls. Those are off topic.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
dmitryame
I'm not complaining, I'm asking the HN community, what does everyone else
think? Perhaps I'm the only one who thinks it's an issue. But what if I'm not
the only one? Would it warrant some change in guidelines in this case?

~~~
steanne
the guidelines say it's okay IF there's a workaround. if there's a workaround
then it meets your requirement of "can be opened without registering".

~~~
dmitryame
Can you point out the workaround to WSJ posts?

~~~
grzm
The most common one is via Facebook. This thread from today provides an
example:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15092446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15092446)

